# What's the "plus" sign about?



## Gordon Nore (Mar 6, 2009)

When I view "Who's online," my friend Ramirez' name always appears as follows:



> Ramirez+



What's the "plus" sign for? Is he on a watch list?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup.  Yours.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 6, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yup.  Yours.



I don't get it. I don't see other + signs.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I don't get it. I don't see other + signs.


It means the user is on your Contact list.  There's a legend in the lower left corner, under the list of names.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 6, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> It means the user is on your Contact list.  There's a legend in the lower left corner, under the list of names.



Hmmm. I think I need to be getting a little more sleep and a lot less online time. Thanks.


----------

